# Ruger GP100 .357 and Dragoon .44 comparison



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

My coworker did a quick overview/comparison of the two revolvers, only 2 minutes


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

did some shooting

Link working again

Balloon range shoot


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

link working again


----------

